

AS3 framework for working with Leap Motion - logotype
https://github.com/logotype/LeapMotionAS3/

======
logotype
Now with ANE for both Mac and Windows. It'll interface directly with the
native C++ library, and fall back to using a socket connection. Please have a
look, great for quick prototyping of your ideas! Suggestions/improvements
always welcome!

